# Katsumi MK-1024 memory keyer manual



## IZ2LSO (Dec 13, 2012)

G'day,

I'm a radio amateur living in North Italy.

I'm restoring the keyer (it was my grandfather working tool) and I desperately need a manual and/or a schematic.

Can anybody help? Would be greatly appreciate.

Thanks for reading.

Regards,

Marco IZ2LSO


----------



## gwzm (Nov 7, 2005)

I'd be interested too. I have one of these keyers and have been looking for a circuit diagram or manual for over 12 years now. Fortunately it still works but there are some aspects of the power supply circuitry that are a little suspect (?) on 220/240V mains.

All the best,

gwzm


----------



## IZ2LSO (Dec 13, 2012)

gwzm said:


> I'd be interested too. I have one of these keyers and have been looking for a circuit diagram or manual for over 12 years now. Fortunately it still works but there are some aspects of the power supply circuitry that are a little suspect (?) on 220/240V mains.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> gwzm


I'll keep you informed OM. 

12 yrs... I'm not faint hearted, but...

All the best,

Marco


----------



## IZ2LSO (Dec 13, 2012)

*Gotcha!*

I got a copy of the manual from a very kind net of japanese hams; the text is japanese but the schematic is fully readable.

From another source I got a "japlish" version of the manual, but operation is so obvious you don't really need instructions.

Let me know where to send them.

You can find my email address in QRZ.

All the very best,

Marco IZ2LSO


----------



## TSUKASA EGAMI (Oct 19, 2013)

Dear Marco 

My name is Tsukasa Egami.
I am a ham living in Japan. So am not good at Emglish,sorry.
I am also looking for manual of MK-1024,but could'nt get it.
Today I found your messege on this WEB-site.
IF you are abalable please send me a copy of the manual.
Address is follow:t.egami925 'at' gmail.com

All the very best,
T.Egami


----------



## TSUKASA EGAMI (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you R651400 !
I will email to him. Tnks again.
T.egami


----------



## IZ2LSO (Dec 13, 2012)

*Japanese manual sent*

Hi Tsukasa,

I sent the manual but got strange things back in the mail, can you confirm you received it?

All the best to you and family, and to forum readers too

Marco IZ2LSO


----------



## TSUKASA EGAMI (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi Marco
I have just received your mail and PDF.
Thanks so lot.
So I can repair may keyer.
Thanks agein.

Good DX. SAYONARA
江上　官
Tsukasa Egami
JA3JKK


----------

